# PSA from BassAddict



## BassAddict (Apr 29, 2015)

It's fishing season!! Time to stop talking about what colors you should paint your boat. And start posting fish you caught from said, nicely painted boat!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 29, 2015)

good deal !! I AGREE !!

got this little one from a Central Florida lake here the other day.
My friend and I like to dedicate some time to just ONE lure - stick with it -
and see how it goes.

we caught over a dozen between 15 and 20" long solely on FROGS.
fished in the shallows along the grass line between 7am and noon.
I was using 65# PP braid on my new Lew's Speed Spool and 7' H BPS Extreme.
My partner used several spinners - but we stayed with the frogs.
LOL my cheap $2 frog outfished his $8.00 "beauty parlor" frog (coz it is so pretty) 
I don't care how "pretty" the top of the frog is, it is the white under belly 
and leg action that works - IMO - and the technique of the fisherman.
I have YET to see a bass jump out of the water just to see what the top part
looks like on a lure !!!
It is gonna be ONE HOT SUMMER this year !!! by noon, it reaches
85-90* and this is only the end of APRIL.
Water temps were in the 75-80* range.







.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 29, 2015)

Johnny, you a diver?


----------



## Johnny (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep, I got certified basic diver in 1966.
Navy Diver in 1970.
Have taken several refresher courses since then.

But, haven't had a tank on since 1987.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 29, 2015)

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=37773

'Nuf said!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 29, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Yep, I got certified basic diver in 1966.
> Navy Diver in 1970.
> Have taken several refresher courses since then.
> 
> But, haven't had a tank on since 1987.



Navy diver, very nice =D> =D> =D> 

Most of my dives are for endangered species work now, benefit is that I get to go down to Key West for dive refresher every 4 years.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2015)

I like painting


----------



## Skiffing (Apr 29, 2015)

^^^^
His boat

[if he could pick a color]


----------



## lswoody (May 3, 2015)

Hoorah!!! That's right!!!!


----------



## WaterWaif (May 3, 2015)

Fishing,ya I used to do that.
Thanks for the reminder B.A..
And the reminder comes to mind of the old hobo saying never buy anything you need to feed or paint. [-X


----------



## BassAddict (May 5, 2015)

[youtube]Uy_8hB3s3ig[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2015)

BassAddict is a walking banana


----------



## fender66 (May 6, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict is a walking banana



You forgot "Over Ripe gnat attracting"


----------



## BassAddict (May 6, 2015)

Take me fishing!


----------



## fender66 (May 6, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> Take me fishing!



Bananas are bad luck when fishing. NO!


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2015)

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Take me fishing!
> ...


Just as peanuts at a poker table does not effect the odds of catching pocket aces. Bananas on a boat does not effect what fish bite. Your argument is just an excuse to be a lousy fisherman......


----------



## fender66 (May 7, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Still NO. [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...




Dont know nuthing about peanuts (other then peanut bunker) but bananas are BAD LUCK Got it? Now go away evil BASSADDICT


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...


Ahab is grumpier than usual, it must be nap time at the nursing home


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2015)

Napped still grumpty


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2015)

Need more naps less BA


----------



## fender66 (May 7, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Need more naps less BA



I need more naps too! Great idea!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 8, 2015)

I could go for a NAP also


----------



## fender66 (May 8, 2015)

*It's FENDER FRIDAY.....*

*Celebrate!*


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2015)

Hooray for fender friday. On my way to the beach


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 9, 2015)

Fender friday was lucky for me big striper!


----------



## BassAddict (May 9, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Fender friday was lucky for me big striper!


Out of season, fired!


----------



## BassAddict (May 12, 2015)

BA is looking for a new home, you can feed & paint me!!! Any takers?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 13, 2015)

Can I paint u plaid?


----------



## BassAddict (May 13, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Can I paint u plaid?


Depends how good you feed me.......


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> BA is looking for a new home, you can feed & paint me!!! Any takers?



There's NOT enough paint in the world for me to paint you.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2015)

Sand flea bassaddict


----------



## BassAddict (May 16, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Sand flea bassaddict


Evidently when Ahab invited me surf casting it involves BassAddict digging these all day. 


View attachment 1





So he can catch these........


----------



## fender66 (May 16, 2015)

> Evidently when Ahab invited me surf casting it involves BassAddict digging these all day.



Looks like you were fishing for drum and using rodent poop for bait.

NOW I understand why he invites you.


----------

